
Operation Scherhorn - georgecmu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Scherhorn
======
rurban
Interesting. So Gehlen was not the Nazi super spy he made the CIA believe.
East Germans and Russians fooled him as they liked.

